# Surrogacy Abroad



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi 

We are a UK based couple who had tried 5 attempts of IVF and failed.  Then told to find an Egg Donor we had no luck.  We opted to go overseas as we had a better chance.  After 15 years of struggling, heartache, disasters our dreams came true we now have two beautiful children thorough surrogacy.  

The clinics are very helpful and understanding and aim to fulfill your dreams.

google bobby and nikki to read our story

We want to share our experience with everyone

Bobby and Nikki


----------

